# Expats living in South of France



## Caz61

Hi
I am new to the site so please bear with me!
We are currently in the South of France looking for areas to move to permanently from the UK in the next 6-12 months. We have visited lots of small towns and villages and have narrowed our search to around the Carcassonne, Limoux areas ...we haven't gone as far as Perpignan but are considering it!
We are looking for a small town close to a city which can offer all the main amenities, shops, bars restaurants etc but open all year that also has an expat community We are hoping to find a house with some land and a pool would be great!
Any help of villages/towns which we could visit would be most helpful!
Many thanks


----------



## Crabtree

I always put the dampners on I know but what is your passport situation Do you have a passport issued by an EU country or have you checked that you can get a Visa and meet the financial requirements?


----------



## Caz61

Crabtree said:


> I always put the dampners on I know but what is your passport situation Do you have a passport issued by an EU country or have you checked that you can get a Visa and meet the financial requirements?


Thank you for your reply. We are both UK passport holders, we have checked the financial requirements and we meet them okay as for the visa's again we believe that this shouldn't be a problem just a lot of red tape following Brexit!


----------



## JayBee1

Hi. Not sure if this will help you out. It's a blog I followed before moving to Montpellier. They live in Carcassonne and may have good information about the area and some information regarding their move. Bon courage!









Let's Live In France


Two American Guys & Their Dog Retire to France




letsliveinfrance.com


----------



## Anne Smith

Caz61 said:


> Hi
> I am new to the site so please bear with me!
> We are currently in the South of France looking for areas to move to permanently from the UK in the next 6-12 months. We have visited lots of small towns and villages and have narrowed our search to around the Carcassonne, Limoux areas ...we haven't gone as far as Perpignan but are considering it!
> We are looking for a small town close to a city which can offer all the main amenities, shops, bars restaurants etc but open all year that also has an expat community We are hoping to find a house with some land and a pool would be great!
> Any help of villages/towns which we could visit would be most helpful!
> Many thanks


Hi-- we live in Roumenoux nearby Moulin Neuf where there is a junior school also we are close to Miepoix which is 6k away-- it has bars/dentists/doctors/ shops--we also have a house for sale and planning to build on the land plus a pool <snip>


----------

